# how 2 recover deleted .nrg file



## utsav (Dec 17, 2007)

I accidently deleted a dvd image file in .nrg format and am unable 2 recover it becoz all the file recovery softwares r saying that there is no file.plz help me 2 recover it


----------



## anand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

*www.computerrecover.com/hard-disk-recover/file-recover-1N.html or *www.uneraser.com/undelete.htm

use this link to download a utility to recover any accidental deleted files.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 17, 2007)

just use a good recovery tool or u can make again .nrg file from CD (using nero).


----------



## anand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

another link for a freeware accidental delete file recovery software
*www.freewarefiles.com/downloads_counter.php?programid=38364


----------



## utsav (Dec 17, 2007)

Actually is damaged now thatz y i cannot make another image.most of the recovery apps do not support .nrg format which is another problem

NOt workin guys.


----------

